#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Intro filmpje van een event in Polen

## KristofD

Een mooi staaltje van video/vuurwerk/laser en muziek effecten.

DARK|VISION Productions on Vimeo

Veel kijkplezier en laat je mening hier achter ...

----------


## geenstijl21

Zoals ze in Twenthe zeggen: mooie discoooooooooooshow!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

En zoals ze hier in Limburg zouden zeggen, dat is Sjiek!

Polen is sowieso wel goed in het organiseren van hun feestjes met flink wat effecten. Je zou bijna denken dat de verhuur bedrijven net zo goedkoop zijn als de vrachtwagenchauffeurs.

@KristofD, vergeet je niet de mooie vrouwen bij je uitleg te betrekken? :Big Grin: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Roelande

nice!

wat een kick om daar aan mogen mee te werken. Laat staan als gewone bezoeker

----------


## DMiXed

das cool
of hoe ze dat in maastricht zegge _Meh mn Lepke_  :Wink: 
nice lazers, nice piro's, gwoon hele nice sjoow

Grtz Jeroen van Geffen

----------


## Kilian

Het enige dat me opvalt is de vrouw met grote borsten...  :Smile: 

Wat zegt dat over mij?

----------


## seppe30

is dik in orde

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Het enige dat me opvalt is de vrouw met grote borsten... 
> 
> Wat zegt dat over mij?



hee toevallig:P dat is mijn nichtje :Stick Out Tongue: ...

één nadeel natuurlijk.... ze verstaan je wel niet kilian, maar dan mag de prut niet drekken. :Big Grin: 


ik denk dat dit wel een mooi voorbeeld is om te bewijzen dat er niet alleen maar armoede heerst in Polen. Maar dat er natuurlijk ook van dit soort kaliber feesten worden georganiseert. Alleen kampen ze daar natuurlijk met een enorme kloof tussen de arme en de rijken :Wink: 

verder HELE mooie lichtshow. :Wink:

----------


## KristofD

Voor de mensen die het introfilmpje nog niet gezien hebben, hieronder: DARK|VISION Productions on Vimeo

Volledig met licht en muziek effecten .... 
Heel vet gedaan !!!!

----------


## Dj Gino V

da's wel is de moei te waard om er bij te zijn echt wel cool gedaan met die lasers :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KristofD

Weet iemand hoeveel voorbereiding hier inzit?

----------

